
Show HN: YouTube SparkNotes – Raven Points Chrome Ext – Free, No Login Required - ebbflowgo
https://www.ravenpoints.com
======
ebbflowgo
Get timestamps and summaries of YouTube videos on command. Instead of scanning
the comments section or tabbing through the video by pressing the right arrow
key, click the extension and get them immediately! Build karma and reach the
top of the leaderboard by having your notes upvoted.

Try the Chrome extension here:

Website: [https://www.ravenpoints.com](https://www.ravenpoints.com)

Webstore: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/raven-points-
chrom...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/raven-points-chrome-
exten/afdlhnolhionllbdecfjfllghhnalggf)

Reddit has been great to me so far and I've made all the updates suggested.

If you're not against it, I'd love to hear your feedback

